# On Line Reviews and Snow Blower Direct



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

About two weeks ago I got an Email from SnowBlowersDirect asking me to submit a review for their web site. I was cautioned that it was subject to an editorial review process that could require as much as two days.

Well I had my initial post to this thread handy (Ariens out of box experience from Snow Blower Direct)so with minor corrections I sent it off. I did, in summary, rate the Ariens 30" Platinum as four out of five stars and commented that I expected years of trouble free service in the end.

Two weeks later, still no review posted. I guess the only reviews they like are 100% positive which helps keep the average up. I wonder how ethical that is? It makes me wonder in general about all the reviews on their web site? 

I know for example that Amazon and Newegg do not edit their reviews for positive only content. One can easily find some scathing reviews and most buyers accept them in context of all the other reviews. I think most buyers look for patterns of shared common issues either good or bad and dismiss the occasional unhappy crank. If both KimbaWLion and I are fairly mechanical and had assembly issues because of poor instructions don't you think Ariens would want to know that?

KimbaWLion went ahead and purchased his Ariens Professional even after reading my review and had much the same experience assembling his similar snow blower. So I do not think that my review was either unfair nor prejudiced KimbaWLion against buying a Ariens snow blower on-line.

Any person or human institution that works in the "good news only" mode put me on alert.

Are other brand snow blowers about the same level of difficulty to assemble?


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I had never checked out the snowblowersdirect webpage, so I just went and took a look..checked out a few reviews, and from what little I read, I agree they seem biased toward "good news only"..

but..

think about what the purpose of snowblowersdirect is..what is the purpose of the webpage? _they sell snowblowers!_  that's your answer right there.. 

Scot


----------



## Buford (Nov 11, 2011)

I know that I am naive and idealistic, maybe because I was a child of the 60's or maybe because I was dropped on my head as a baby. I would, long term, value credibility and integrity over sales. I believe credibility and integrity long term will increase sales not decrease sales.

Witness both Newegg and Amazon both of which dominate their on line turf with an unbiased editorial approach. 

Say a dealership sells more than one brand of automobile or motorcycle. If they say for example : I would recommend this over that for your type of driving or because you tend to keep a vehicle for so long. 

If that input were honest and unbiased it would be valuable to a buyer. What kills a sale faster than a sales person NOT giving you his honest opinion? Only one concealing bad news?


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree 100% from what Buford said. The reviews should be posted good or bad. The only reason a post should be edited is if the writer used inappropriate language in the review. I personally read all the reviews that I can find before making any purchase around my house. I ordered a pair of heated insoles for my shoes online on Black Friday. Regular price was $150.00. On Black Friday they were 30% off for that day only. After ordering them.......I did some research on the internet and found some horrible reviews on the same insoles from several people that own them. The next day I called up the company and cancelled my order rather than risk the headache  I have lost respect for Snowblowers direct based on what you said here Buford.......that is a bunch of BS ....


----------



## truder1400 (Oct 1, 2011)

SnowblowersDirect is not the only site that only posts good reviews. LeatherUp.com does the same. When I see ONLY great reviews on a website, I just ignore them and if there are alternatives sites to order from, I patronize those sites. Amazon is wonderful for getting a real idea of user reviews, one of the reasons I do order from Amazon. When shopping for my SB, I perused SBD and was PUT OFF by their obviously biased reviews and purchased elsewhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

I went to SBD and sorted all the reviews by lowest. This gave a listing of models with no reviews, and would not let me see the next page. It kept defaulting to "Highest Rated." Not a good sign, but perhaps just poor programming of the webpage. 

Next, I listed out all the single-stage reviews, and was able to sort by "Lowest Rated" and found a model with only 2.5 stars and (4) reviews. A couple were not very positive, so it suggests SBD may not censor or delete poor reviews. 










Source here: Snow Joe SJ805 - (21") 208cc Electric Start Single-Stage Snow Blower

Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding was my opinion alone.


----------



## Simplicity (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't like this kind of bias in reviews. Personally when I'm looking at reviews for anything I plan on buying I got straight to the lowest reviews and see why they gave them such poor scores. Sometimes you have to weed out the rants and worthless info from people who take their bad experiences with other things out on a product but usually a bad review is a great review for me cause it helps me look out for problem areas.


----------



## KimbaWLion (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I just submitted one to Wise Sales. I will know in 24 hours if it is posted.


----------



## Talon1189 (Nov 30, 2011)

KimbaWLion said:


> Well I just submitted one to Wise Sales. I will know in 24 hours if it is posted.


Hello KimbaWLion.......What purpose would you go to Wise Sales for an opinion that is common sense here? I wish you and your own family the very best "Happy Holidays"


----------



## WORF (Oct 12, 2013)

*Defective Equipment Sold - Federal Law Prohibits Re Shipping*

*Snowblowers Direct* is not only *BIAS* but they also sell defective equipment. There is one important rule to remember, never put fluids in a machine purchased through the internet that you are having shipped to your home. If you do, Federal Rules in 4CFR section 173.13 so state that you can not reship any item that has had "hazardous" fluids installed. Gas and Oil are considered "hazardous" and thus you will not be able to return it.

I've been following a case for the North East about this and from what I understand the person involved has filed a complaint with the Attorney General in that state against this company. This company also sells lawn mowers and other gas and oil powered equipment. So beware people. You've been warned.


----------



## SnowRemovalFan (Oct 12, 2013)

WORF said:


> *Snowblowers Direct* is not only *BIAS* but they also sell defective equipment. There is one important rule to remember, never put fluids in a machine purchased through the internet that you are having shipped to your home. If you do, Federal Rules in 4CFR section 173.13 so state that you can not reship any item that has had "hazardous" fluids installed. Gas and Oil are considered "hazardous" and thus you will not be able to return it.
> 
> I've been following a case for the North East about this and from what I understand the person involved has filed a complaint with the Attorney General in that state against this company. This company also sells lawn mowers and other gas and oil powered equipment. So beware people. You've been warned.


This thread was an interesting read! I looked at the reviews of Ariens snowblowers and have to say....there are hardly ANY bad reviews. I know they make great machines, but _that_ great??  I went on PowerEquipmentDirect's website and looked at their return policy, and it does say the following:

*"* Engine powered equipment cannot be returned once it has been gassed or oiled due to federal shipping regulations. If the product has been gassed or oiled, it needs to be taken to an authorized service center for repair which may be covered under warranty." *


----------

